# Happy Birthday to Tess!



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Tess's birthday was yesterday. She's a grand old lady of 10. She's the sweetest "comfort spaniel" ever born and lives up to her breed standard daily. She has some health issues but has a great attitude about life and holds her own with her large Golden siblings. When there's a squirrel or bird to be barked at, she's the first to smell or see it and the first to bark. She doesn't run as much as she used to but she can still get up a good head of steam when she wants. We love her dearly. She was my daughter's first dog and has instilled a (what I hope is lifelong) deep love of dogs in her. 

HB to tess. The pictures were taken last night, right before bed. She had just been given her heart medication in peanut butter. I love her little tongue.

:artydude

:jamming: :drummer:


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Happy birthday!!!!!!! She is so beautiful!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy birthday, Tess!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Happy birthday Tess!! What a beautiful girl.. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Tess, your such a cutie!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awww Happy Birthday, Tess! You are such a sweetheart!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy birthday from my Tess to your Tess ! And licks from Liza!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday sweet Tess!


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Happy Birthday Tess!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

10 years old! That is awesome!

Happy Birthday, Tess! arty:


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

You are a beautiful Birthday Girl Tess! You don't look a day over 9!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TESS!!!* You're one lucky girl to have such a wonderful home!

Pete & Woody


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy Birthday Tess! You're a sweetie pie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 10th Birthday sweet Tess, you're such a beautiful girl.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you everyone! I love her so much. Her heart is not good (a common problem in this breed) so we don't know how much more time we have with her. I love her so much, I just want to enjoy every second. I have to post another picture, taken today at the dog park. I wanted to capture her gray muzzle.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

She's so pretty!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday little sweetie


----------

